# Anything on? Feb 6th



## mattsccm (30 Jan 2011)

I fancy a ride next Sunday. Anything on , lets say within 50 ish miles of the Severn Bridge? Maybe a little sportive or audax. Not fussy really , just something to give a bit of motivation.


----------



## caz (30 Jan 2011)

Have you had a look at the Audax website or Cyclosport websites? Might find something there.


----------



## mattsccm (30 Jan 2011)

I did thanks Nothing there so thats why I am asking here. Not all sportives feature there as far as I can see. Maybe something else exists as well?


----------



## the snail (2 Feb 2011)

I'll be attempting my first 100k in Chippenham on Sunday ("the flapjack"), unfortunately I think it may be too late for you to enter now, might be worth ringing up though.

http://www.chippenhamwheelers.org/event/2011/audax-series-0


----------

